

Infographic – The daily rituals of historical creative geniuses - moeamaya
http://infographwetrust.files.wordpress.com/2014/03/daily-rituals.png

======
moeamaya
Mirror - [http://i.imgur.com/77rp2jS.jpg](http://i.imgur.com/77rp2jS.jpg)

